# My buddy and Acadia



## Duke Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi there! It's my first post!! I think it's OK to ask about specific breeders on here, if not, I'm sorry! I'm looking for a new Golden puppy and someone recommended this forum to get more information about the lines of different dogs and just more information in general. It really seems to be interesting so far!!! 

The first breeder is My Buddy Goldens, www.mybuddygoldens.com. The puppy could be from the Mazda (*My Buddy's Zoom-Zoom RN, CGC*), Blue (*BISS Ch. My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN, WC, VC, CGC)* litter or from the Tango (*My Buddy's It Takes Two RN*) and Hero (*Summits Goldentrip In The Line of Duty*) litter. 

The other is Acadia Goldens (http://acadiakennels.homestead.com/GoldenRetrievers.html) and would probably be a Cree (*U-CH Acadia's I've Got A Secret*) Sisko (*Blackpool Acadia Cosmic Cowboy*) puppy.

Both breeders seem to really know their stuff, seem to have all clearances, and have come recommended by other breeders. I don't know what else to look for in the history. Any feedback is appreciated.

Duke Dog


----------



## cbrett (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm very new to this site and to goldens in general, but the only thing I'd say seems at all wrong w either of these breeder is that the Acadia one seems to charge more depending on colour. One thing I have read over and over on this site is that if a breeder tries to charge u more for "English creams" and other, that this should maybe b a warning sign to look elsewhere. Again, I am only just starting to educate myself on all of this myself, so hopefully other more experienced people on this forum can give u further help!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you look at the very top of the page, on the right hand side there are some lists of informational items. Under Miscellaneous, click on A Puppy Buyer's Fact Sheet, or click here: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440

There is lots of good information about finding a good breeder in that thread.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've seen "My Buddy's" page before. It looks like they have things in order. The owner is a Veterinarian specialist at VA-MD RCVM. It looks like all clearances are done and available for you to look at. I like the Blue x Mazda litter out of the two that they have. Just my opinion.

Acadia seems to have the English Golden thing going on. They have different prices for "regular" goldens and "English" goldens. I checked clearances on both dogs- they seem to be there. I'm not sure about them though. Wait for other opinions!!



I would recommend speaking to someone from your local GR Club, too.


----------



## Acadia GR (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi,
I'm Patti from Acadia Goldens and I thought since you mentioned the difference in price between my American and English type Goldens, I'd explain my reason for this:
My prices are based on my expenses - sometimes I make money which goes right back into my dogs and sometimes I lose money. It has been a lot more expensive for me to breed and show my English type Goldens. Stud fees have usually been higher (the stud fee is usually the price of a puppy)and what I consider to be quality stud dogs (I'm picky) are not that easy to find. I have to do a lot more traveling, even as far as Canada. It has nothing to do with color. My English type puppies could be cream to the same color as my American type Goldens and they would all be the same price. Yes, some breeders will charge outrageous prices for creams - I've seen web sites from $3000 to $5900, and that's definitely a red flag! Check to see what reputable English type breeders are charging so you get a good idea. I have never met the people from My Buddy Goldens, but the Goldens I've seen of their's have been very nice.


----------



## Acadia GR (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted to let you know that I don't have the "English thing" going on. I just happen to really like the type. I watched an English type Golden named Jerry win at the GR National in Orlando, FL in 2002 and that is what started my interest in the English style Golden. Since then I've researched pedigrees and have been mentored by some very good English type breeders. I got my first English type Golden 3 + years ago and had my first litter of English type this past Oct - a very nice singleton (on my signature). If the difference in price between my American and English lines is what caused you to post what you did, my prices are very much in line (and sometimes a little less) than the other reputable breeders in my area and every Golden I breed/breed to has all their health clearances - hip, elbow, heart and current eyes.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Patti C said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I don't have the "English thing" going on. I just happen to really like the type. I watched an English type Golden named Jerry win at the GR National in Orlando, FL in 2002 and that is what started my interest in the English style Golden. Since then I've researched pedigrees and have been mentored by some very good English type breeders. I got my first English type Golden 3 + years ago and had my first litter of English type this past Oct - a very nice singleton (on my signature). If the difference in price between my American and English lines is what caused you to post what you did, my prices are very much in line (and sometimes a little less) than the other reputable breeders in my area and every Golden I breed/breed to has all their health clearances - hip, elbow, heart and current eyes.


I apologize, I really didn't mean to offend. I guess I was just being colloquial and wasn't thinking about how it could be read as a negative statement. Glad to see your reasoning for pricing is not for color, but for sheer cost of breeding to quality studs and distance to do so.


----------



## Acadia GR (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Melissa,

You did not offend me at all. I've been in dogs a long time so I just wanted to clarify and help people learn. One thing we can all agree on is that you can never stop learning no matter how little or great your experience in dogs is! This is a great forum for doing that.

Have a Golden day!


----------



## Duke Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

Patti--

First off, I think you have beautiful dogs.

I have absolutely no problem with the way you have structured your breeding/pricing--it makes perfect sense to me, and made sense before you responded to this post. In fact I think it is quite reasonable compared to many others I have found in looking around. Otherwise I would not have taken an interest in your dogs! 

I have an English myself, and he is really an amazing dog--the white color is just a bonus--they just seem to have a little something special in their expressiveness. And they always look like pups since they never get grey in the face either (like my dark goldie)!

I was just wanting to hear if anybody on the forum had had any experience/interactions/offspring from you or the other breeder I mentioned--had no intention of anyone getting called on the carpet for anything. Have 2 breeders that look interesting to me, have great lines, and have covered all their clearance bases--what's not to like?!

Duke Dog


----------



## Acadia GR (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you for the complements. I understand you were just looking for information. I just wanted to clarify a couple of things that had been posted - nothing to do with your original post. Unfortunately, their are breeders who are taking advantage of the popularity of the English creams and I know how difficult it can be to find good breeders - it was hard for me when I became interested in moving toward the English type, even though I had been in Goldens for a while. I know one thing that is difficult for most people, myself included, is that when they decide they want to do something they don't want to wait. Great lines and generations of health clearances are wonderful, but it's also important to develop relationships with breeders so that you can decide on one you are comfortable with and they are comfortable with you. That can take some time, but I've found it's well worth it.


----------



## shiningdawn (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm new to the show dog world and my first experience was trying to work with Leeah Chew of My Buddy Goldens (www.mybuddygoldens.com). Needless to say she's refusing to return my $500 deposit, so I'd say BUYER BEWARE and really know what you're getting into prior to sending her any money. No contract's were ever signed and still she refuses to return my deposit. I requested the deposit back as after three months of interaction (or lack of) with her I realized the relationship was not collaborative especially when having to enter into a longer term co-ownership agreement with her prior to receiving your pup. She may have nice dogs, but she was easily disappointed by things I wanted to do with my dog in my household. I told her we were thinking about getting two pups, one from her and one from another breeder. Leeah's response to that was she was 'very disappointed' by my family's plans and that I had to choose which pup I was going to get (couldn't have both). Promised pictures and sonograms were never sent. When it came to which pup was to ultimately be ours....we were never informed, no email no pictures, nothing. Also, she comes off as being a bit arrogant for someone new to the show scene or if your show plans don't include Westminster. She'll also be sure to remind you that she has the upcoming No. 1 dog in the country. That's nice, but something that doesn't need to be shoved in my face.

Again, my recommendation regarding Leah Chew and My Buddy Golden's is BUYER BEWARE. My family and especially my 10 year old daughter were very disappointed with her.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

shiningdawn said:


> I'm new to the show dog world and my first experience was trying to work with Leeah Chew of My Buddy Goldens (www.mybuddygoldens.com). Needless to say she's refusing to return my $500 deposit, so I'd say BUYER BEWARE and really know what you're getting into prior to sending her any money. No contract's were ever signed and still she refuses to return my deposit. I requested the deposit back as after three months of interaction (or lack of) with her I realized the relationship was not collaborative especially when having to enter into a longer term co-ownership agreement with her prior to receiving your pup. She may have nice dogs, but she was easily disappointed by things I wanted to do with my dog in my household. I told her we were thinking about getting two pups, one from her and one from another breeder. Leeah's response to that was she was 'very disappointed' by my family's plans and that I had to choose which pup I was going to get (couldn't have both). Promised pictures and sonograms were never sent. When it came to which pup was to ultimately be ours....we were never informed, no email no pictures, nothing. Also, she comes off as being a bit arrogant for someone new to the show scene or if your show plans don't include Westminster. She'll also be sure to remind you that she has the upcoming No. 1 dog in the country. That's nice, but something that doesn't need to be shoved in my face.
> 
> Again, my recommendation regarding Leah Chew and My Buddy Golden's is BUYER BEWARE. My family and especially my 10 year old daughter were very disappointed with her.


I can kind of understand her unwillingness to sell you a pup, though. She may have thought you were planning on breeding the two puppies together, which is usually a pretty big no-no with most reputable breeders. Not that that was your plan, but I can understand that many breeders may suspect that.

She could have been more upfront with you and just told you point blank she wasn't going to sell you a puppy rather than just ignoring you, I suppose.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

MY experience with Leeah has been a very positive one. She worked hard to make sure I was able to abide to her contract and made some good suggestions about picking a puppy that was going to fit my needs. I'm sure she does expect her show puppies to go as far as they can, even as far as Westminster. If that isn't in your plans, as it wasn't in mine, perhaps a show pup isn't for you, not that her other pups couldn't finish. She is quite busy in her life and I understand that when I don't get a response from her right away, but I always get a response. 

I'm sorry you had a bad experience, but I don't think that's typical Leeah.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

shiningdawn said:


> I'm new to the show dog world and my first experience was trying to work with Leeah Chew of My Buddy Goldens (www.mybuddygoldens.com). Needless to say she's refusing to return my $500 deposit, so I'd say BUYER BEWARE and really know what you're getting into prior to sending her any money. No contract's were ever signed and still she refuses to return my deposit. I requested the deposit back as after three months of interaction (or lack of) with her I realized the relationship was not collaborative especially when having to enter into a longer term co-ownership agreement with her prior to receiving your pup. She may have nice dogs, but she was easily disappointed by things I wanted to do with my dog in my household. I told her we were thinking about getting two pups, one from her and one from another breeder. Leeah's response to that was she was 'very disappointed' by my family's plans and that I had to choose which pup I was going to get (couldn't have both). Promised pictures and sonograms were never sent. When it came to which pup was to ultimately be ours....we were never informed, no email no pictures, nothing. Also, she comes off as being a bit arrogant for someone new to the show scene or if your show plans don't include Westminster. She'll also be sure to remind you that she has the upcoming No. 1 dog in the country. That's nice, but something that doesn't need to be shoved in my face.
> 
> Again, my recommendation regarding Leah Chew and My Buddy Golden's is BUYER BEWARE. My family and especially my 10 year old daughter were very disappointed with her.


I'm sorry that you had a bad interaction with a breeder. I was surprised to read your review, because I have heard nothing but glowing things about My Buddy Goldens. I do understand why a breeder would not want to sell you a puppy if you planned on having two puppies at one time. Many breeders have this policy, because it is simply extremely difficult to raise and train two puppies at once. Separating the puppies by about 10 months or more is a good alternative. Also, saying you want two puppies could make a breeder thing you plan on breeding those two, and that is a terrible way to start a foundation, and many breeders would be reluctant to sell puppies into that situation. 

Just curious, is this your website? http://dogbreedersreview.com/main/


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

MillysMom said:


> I'm sorry that you had a bad interaction with a breeder. I was surprised to read your review, because I have heard nothing but glowing things about My Buddy Goldens. I do understand why a breeder would not want to sell you a puppy if you planned on having two puppies at one time. Many breeders have this policy, because it is simply extremely difficult to raise and train two puppies at once. Separating the puppies by about 10 months or more is a good alternative. Also, saying you want two puppies could make a breeder thing you plan on breeding those two, and that is a terrible way to start a foundation, and many breeders would be reluctant to sell puppies into that situation.
> 
> Just curious, is this your website? http://dogbreedersreview.com/main/


Yes, that is his website :uhoh:. I just purchased a male puppy from Leeah and I have nothing but wonderful things to say about her. It was an uncomplicated transaction and I received a gorgeous, healthy, confident boy. I was told up front if I put a deposit down she expects me to go through with the purchase...as it should be. Maybe there is more to the story than what was posted?


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Yes, that is his website :uhoh:. I just purchased a male puppy from Leeah and I have nothing but wonderful things to say about her. It was an uncomplicated transaction and I received a gorgeous, healthy, confident boy. I was told up front if I put a deposit down she expects me to go through with the purchase...as it should be. Maybe there is more to the story than what was posted?


That's exactly what I was thinking. I've met one My Buddy golden and his owner raved about Leah. 

Creating a website because you're upset you didn't get a puppy is very, very, very low. And it's unfair to someone who worked so long to have a great breeding program. It's hard enough for the good breeders to stand out from the bad when pet owners are looking for a puppy, without a one sided website created about them. I'm sure there is more to the story, but I just think that is so inappropriate. 

A lot of breeders have the policy that deposits are non-refundable, because that shows a commitment to purchasing. I would be shocked if this was not said upfront, as the poster claims.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have recently spoken with Leah also and I felt she was very upfront about everything. She was very nice and very helpful. Sounds like someone trying to cause problems.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd also like to say I've spoken to Leeah multiple times and only have good things to say about her and her program. She truly seems to care about her dogs, and the breed in general.


----------



## LJA (Apr 16, 2010)

Jon ("Shiningdawn?") - Some here might like to give you the benefit of the doubt, as you're "new to the show dog world", but you've destroyed your own credibility in the way you've handled this situation.

I know of few grown men who would resort to establishing a web site in the attempt to embarrass or discredit someone they have had a business dispute with. It is especially pertinent that in your website, you don't identify yourself, and you don't allow any outside comments. 

On this same website, you question the use of deposits and non-negotiable contracts. You are the very reason a breeder would require them. You misrepresented yourself and your intentions from the beginning. You tried to change the terms of an agreement at the twelfth hour, and backed out of the agreement entirely when you couldn't bully your way through. Then, when you rightfully lost your deposit, you began an attempt to get even by setting up a childish web page and posting on this site.

You mention the need to obtain and check references. Leeah has literally hundreds of people in the golden retriever community, including myself, that will gladly attest to her ethics - not to mention her hard work and dedication to improving the breed (some have posted before me). She is rightfully proud of her accomplishments - hell, I'm proud of her accomplishments. Perhaps it is you that needs to quit hiding behind monikers like "shiningdawn" and supply us with references of your own. From what I've seen so far I can't believe you'd have many.

Jim Andras
co-owner of Blue and friend of Leeah


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

We got Hazel (Blue & Mazda pup) from Leeah and I can say nothing but good things about Leeah. She was very responsive, answered all of our questions and concerns and keeps in touch with us. She breeds wonderful dogs that are super smart and super sweet. Hazel and I are going for our Rally Advanced title next month and we will be trying to show her at some point.
I'm sorry you had a bad experience but we are extremely happy with Hazel and with Leeah. 
Good luck in your pursuit of a puppy.


----------



## shiningdawn (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Jim,


There's more to the story of course. Haven't had a chance to post it all yet. Just wanted to get the word out so other buyers take the time to really research what they’re getting into and don't get into this same situation as us.

If you state you are a friend of Leeah's then please do ask her how we connected, for her side of the story of course. In my initial search for a Golden I was doing my research and asking about references for KaraGold, as that breeder had a puppy of interest. Leeah emailed me stating she had bought a dog from this KaraGold and that I would want to talk with her regarding this purchase and that I should contact her via phone and could call her up to midnight most nights (sounded like she had important and urgent information to tell me). When I did, it being the first interaction with her, she had nothing good to say about KaraGold and the breeder. Basically she was giving me the same warning that I'm giving others about working with Leeah and My Buddy’s Goldens, except I’m not bashing Leeah, I’m just explaining the facts and warning others to be aware of them prior to entering into a collaboration with her.

During my telephone conversation with Leeah I explained my daughter and I were looking for a high quality show dog which we had planned to show as a family. I explained this is something my daughter and I would be working on together. I do have to point out that my daughter is 10, which Leeah was fully aware of entering into our collaboration.

We're 100% committed to taking the dog to Westminster if it makes it that far, and the nationals in CA and elsewhere. So I’m not sure why my commitment has anything to do with this. But, we’re not going to be cut throat about it. Read the article in the latest AKC Magazine about those Golden Breeder's who don't stick around to support other breeders...that's not what we're about and that's not whom we want to associate ourselves with. This is something we want to do as a family, to have fun with our dogs, to meet new people and to help support the breed. It's not all business, which I fully made clear to Leeah.

Before passing judgment Jim, please get your facts straight. I balked at this collaboration with Leeah after being told one too many times what I can and what I can't do. And after living through one two many broken promises by her. For us that’s not collaboration, and that’s not something we as a family want any part of going forward with this. I made this, being family, totally clear with Leeah during the initial KaraGold bashing conversation, and no where is it stated that Leeah can make up new terms as we go.


So after explaining to Leeah why we felt this relationship wasn’t collaborative enough to go forward, she wrote back stating again how she was “very disappointed” and stated she’d be keeping our $500 deposit. It had nothing to do with being committed to showing the dog, it all had to do with having a family oriented collaboration, and in this case wasn’t there.


And please understand, I’m not questioning her breeding she does have great dogs, like your dog ‘Blue”. And I’m not passing judgment on her character, I’m fully aware she’s extremely busy with vet school, dog showing and breeding (which I think between her last two litters was 20+ pups). Yes, she’s a busy person, she is who she is. But, I’m hoping that others fully understand the risk they face when working with her so what happened to us doesn’t happen to them. Beware of the relationship aspects when entering into a show dog relationship with her. For us, the “family” aspect I fully pointed out to her from the beginning wasn’t there.


Anyways... The other puppy we told Leeah about was a male Vizsla. So to those thinking we were trying to start a breeding factory, please do tell me how this would be possible having two male pups? Leeah was also fully aware of this fact, being both males. After telling her, as we were delighted as a family of having two top blood lined show dogs, her response was that she was "very disappointed". She stated I needed to let her know which puppy I ultimately wanted. Again, nothing in our initial discussions, her web site, or her contract, mentioned we couldn't get another puppy (we already have three other small dogs). Something she made up after I gave her our $500 deposit. And I've spoken with many breeders about having two puppies; none thought it to be an issue, not even the Vizsla breeder (one of the top in the county).

And Jim, please clarify what you mean when I tried changing the terms of the agreement and that I couldn’t bully my way through the agreement. Not sure what that’s referring to, and would appreciate it if you could shed light on it. Please when you state something back it up with evidence/facts. And as for my references, as you and I have both stated, I’m new to the show dog scene, so obviously I don’t have any. But, for facts regarding this relationship with Leeah, that I do have with emails she sent me. Unlike you, who I don’t even know, I’m not one to characterize a situation or a person without evidence and facts; that I did learn when I was a child.


Respectfully yours,


Jon (aka Shining Dawn)



LJA said:


> Jon ("Shiningdawn?") - Some here might like to give you the benefit of the doubt, as you're "new to the show dog world", but you've destroyed your own credibility in the way you've handled this situation.
> 
> I know of few grown men who would resort to establishing a web site in the attempt to embarrass or discredit someone they have had a business dispute with. It is especially pertinent that in your website, you don't identify yourself, and you don't allow any outside comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## shiningdawn (Aug 4, 2010)

No, not trying to cause a problem. Just pointing out the facts and warning others to be aware, as she did with me regarding KaraGold Goldens.



sameli102 said:


> I have recently spoken with Leah also and I felt she was very upfront about everything. She was very nice and very helpful. Sounds like someone trying to cause problems.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Listen -- everyone has a beef with someone. That doesn't mean you need to air it publicly. 
Trust me when I say this, the more you make your problems with a well known breeder public, the harder it's going to be for you to "get in" with the show dog crowd and proceed with your plans to buy show dogs. You are making it very difficult for yourself. 
If Leeah won't return a deposit and you feel it is not warranted, then take her to small claims court. End of story.
Oh, and "that KaraGold" -- is my extremely good friend here in Florida. Her dispute with Leeah is old news, and there are two sides to every story. Why you are talking about this -- being that it has NOTHING to do with you -- is beyond me.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

If a breeder breaks a contract for reasons of their own I personally feel like they should have just given the money back and be done with it. It would have saved her a lot of backlash. The puppies were not even of age to go to their new homes and it is not as though they would have been hard to place by any means. Why cause such contention and marks against your reputation for $500?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Listen -- everyone has a beef with someone. That doesn't mean you need to air it publicly.
> Trust me when I say this, the more you make your problems with a well known breeder public, the harder it's going to be for you to "get in" with the show dog crowd and proceed with your plans to buy show dogs. You are making it very difficult for yourself.


Ditto to this. 

And from personal experience, we had a breeder do something to us that was very dishonest and, in my opinion, worse than what you say happened to you. I have mentioned it generally on here but never got into specifics and would never in a million years drag their name through the mud the way you have. It all worked out for the best anyway. 

I'm new to the dog show world too, but I was smart enough to realize that being the person who spreads gossip and gives one side of the story isn't the way to make friends and learn about conformation showing. And you aren't doing what she did in warning you about another breeder. Holy cow, you created a website to bash her and her breeding program. That's HUGELY different than having a private phone conversation with someone. 

This sounds like a he said/she said argument to me anyway. Like was said above, if you want your deposit back, take her to small claims court. And hope that when you do start meeting people in the dog show world and showing your future puppy that people don't get wind of what you did. From what I've seen in my short time in this wonderful hobby, being the gossip is one of the quickest ways to lose friends.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Ditto to this.
> 
> And from personal experience, we had a breeder do something to us that was very dishonest and, in my opinion, worse than what you say happened to you. I have mentioned it generally on here but never got into specifics and would never in a million years drag their name through the mud the way you have. It all worked out for the best anyway.
> 
> ...


Very true. Good advice. Don't bash people in public, take it to court.


----------



## shiningdawn (Aug 4, 2010)

I appreciate your feedback. Yes, I understand the Golden community is tight nit (if that's how it's spelled). Goldens are great family dogs, and I thought the show community would be some what the same, family oriented. But, I've found it's not much different than the show horse scene, horses are great and everyone loves them, but when it gets to showing, there's politics galore.

Regarding KaraGold, yes, this story does have something to do with Karen (and I don't consider her as 'that Karagold', sorry if it came across that way, she is very nice and was very helpful to me and in hind site I made a mistake by doing what I did...something I admit and regret). I was originally going to buy a dog from her, until a couple nights prior to it being shipped to me Leeah asked that I contact her regarding Karen. After having that conversation with Leeah I canceled the dog with Karen. Something I felt bad about doing, but thought, based upon Leeah's reference, was the right thing to do. This might be old news to others, but as of three months ago it was still on Leeah's mind.

Yes, I also understand there are two sides to every story. I also encourage people to contact Leeah and discuss this with her prior to purchasing a puppy. I'm not passing any judgment on her, just pointing out that for my family and I there wasn't the 100% committed two-way working collaboration as originally agreed to. Had I known this from the get-go I wouldn't be out $500.

Anyways, please don't get me wrong. I'm in no way passing judgment on anyone. This thread was originally started by someone asking about My Buddy Goldens, and I'm just making information available to them. Isn't that what this forum is about? The distribution of information?

And I have no beef with Leeah and have no intention of taking her to court (I hate lawyers, even with having a family full of them). She's very talented, hard working, etc. etc. I'm just pointing out the facts of what transpired in our relationship so that others can use it, or not, to help make better informed decisions. 

Respectfully yours,

Jon



K9-Design said:


> Listen -- everyone has a beef with someone. That doesn't mean you need to air it publicly.
> Trust me when I say this, the more you make your problems with a well known breeder public, the harder it's going to be for you to "get in" with the show dog crowd and proceed with your plans to buy show dogs. You are making it very difficult for yourself.
> If Leeah won't return a deposit and you feel it is not warranted, then take her to small claims court. End of story.
> Oh, and "that KaraGold" -- is my extremely good friend here in Florida. Her dispute with Leeah is old news, and there are two sides to every story. Why you are talking about this -- being that it has NOTHING to do with you -- is beyond me.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:
originally posted by Shiningdawn:

" _I'm not passing any judgment on her_, just pointing out that for my family and I there wasn't the 100% committed two-way working collaboration as originally agreed to..... 

Anyways, please don't get me wrong. _I'm in no way passing judgment on anyone_. This thread was originally started by someone asking about My Buddy Goldens, and I'm just making information available to them."
-----------------------
Jon, 
by every sense of the definition, yes, you are "passing judgement" on Leeah, so to claim otherwise is a little disingeneous. You've done it on here and on the website you created especially for this issue.

To date in your search for a show puppy you've told us you've cancelled the purchase of a dog from a well-known breeder just a few days before it was to be shipped to you and gotten in a dispute with another well-known breeder and posted about it on a website and this forum. *Please take Anney's advice above.....you are going to make it very difficult on yourself*.

There is a line, which I'm pretty sure you're aware of, between coming here and giving/asking opinions about breeders and what you are doing.

I do hope that you are able to find the breeder and the pup you are looking for.

Ann


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

shiningdawn said:


> I appreciate your feedback. Yes, I understand the Golden community is tight nit (if that's how it's spelled). Goldens are great family dogs, and I thought the show community would be some what the same, family oriented. But, I've found it's not much different than the show horse scene, horses are great and everyone loves them, but when it gets to showing, there's politics galore.


With any subjective judging you will have politics galore! Whether its show horses, show dogs, figure skating, gymnastics... there will be politics involved. Since you have realized this about the show dog world, it would be in your best interest to stop what you've been doing, and take down that website you created. The dog show world is very small, and people talk. You don't want to get in a situation where you have a bad reputation amongst good breeders, because that could come into play in the ring. Judges tend to also be breeders, and as with any subjective judging, some judges do favor people that are in their "circle". If you are serious about getting into showing dogs, you need to seriously edit all of your posts here, and remove your website. The impact this bashing could have, especially after having gotten on the bad side of two very reputable breeders, on your opportunities showing dogs is quite extreme. Whether it is finding handlers, finding trainers, inside the ring politics, or forging relationships with others involved in the breed - you are doing yourself a big disservice. 

I understand there are two sides to every story, but it just makes no sense to me why a person would air their dirty laundry in two public ways, when they want to get into a sport that is subjectively judged and highly political.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Jon, put the shovel down and quit digging. YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A DOG YET and you're already in pretty deep. Honestly I do not think conformation showing is for you, if you can drum up this kind of gossip before you even have a dog. If you create a website and complain on web forums every time someone does you wrong in the dog show world, you're going to spend a lot more time on websites than at dog shows.


----------



## shiningdawn (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Annie,

Okay, okay, okay. Boy, I wasn't trying to stir the bees hive with this. Just describing my experience.

I'm not sure how to remove old posts, so have asked the web master to do so for me.

I do have a line on another puppy now from an understanding breeder. So maybe I'll see some of you in the show ring. Even if we get dumped on for politics its not the winning that's most important to us, it's the joy and adventure of showing.

Thanks for the advice,

Jon









K9-Design said:


> Jon, put the shovel down and quit digging. YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A DOG YET and you're already in pretty deep. Honestly I do not think conformation showing is for you, if you can drum up this kind of gossip before you even have a dog. If you create a website and complain on web forums every time someone does you wrong in the dog show world, you're going to spend a lot more time on websites than at dog shows.


----------



## mbgolds (Feb 15, 2010)

There are 2 sides to every story and I rarely get on this forum but would like to share a few words.

I spent hours on the phone speaking with "Shining Dawn" aka Jon Kaufman (president of Clinmedics). He originally asked me about a fellow breeder that I had purchased a dog from. My advice was to speak to multiple people that had bought dogs from the breeder, not just myself. I would recommend the same to anyone irregardless of who they are buying a puppy from. I made sure to make it clear that I wasn't trying to sell him a puppy but rather to give a newcomer some advice since he had contacted me. This was over 3 months ago.

After about a 3hr conversation on the phone, he asked to purchase a puppy from me. I was not sure I wanted to proceed immediately but explained the application process. We went through the application process and more conversation through email till both of us felt it was a good situation for him to purchase a puppy from me. He had been contacting breeders with dogs in the Top 10 and told me he was specifically looking for a Chaos puppy. Over the next 3 months there were many emails and I answered all his questions. About 2-3 weeks prior to the puppies turning 8wks old, I tried to arrange a date for him to pick up his puppy. He had planned a family vacation and gave me one date to fly down to pick up the puppy - a date that I could not make work due to my responsibilities with my local kennel club's dog show amongst other things. In our original conversations we discussed that the puppies were to go to their new homes as close to 8wks as possible as I feel this is an important bonding time and the puppies are definitely small enough to fly under the seat in front of you on the airplane at this age. He had known for nearly 2 months the exact date the puppies turned 8wks of age and for nearly 3 months an approximate date. His one date that he gave me was 2 days prior to the puppies turning 10wks of age.

The exact day the puppies turned 9wks old, I received an email from Jon stating that he was backing out of buying the puppy and wanted his deposit back. When I talk to buyers about putting down a deposit, I explain to them and also have this on my website as well as part of my puppy application that a deposit is taken only when an individual is ready to make a 100% commitment to a puppy and thus it is non-refundable. I see no point in taking deposits that are refundable and if one is not 100% committed then they are put on a waiting list until they are 100% committed and want to place a deposit. I explained that I was disappointed (any breeder that has a buyer they have spent 3 months talking and emailing about puppies and dog shows would be when a buyer backs out when the pups are 9wks old). It is unfair to a breeder and the puppy to suddenly not have a home.

When the pups were about 2wks old, he told me that he was also getting a Vizsla puppy that was the same age as my puppies. I do not place a puppy in a home with another of the same age and told him just that. He was given the option to decide between my puppy or the Vizsla and he decided to go ahead and not get the Vizsla puppy. My advice was for him to get a 2nd puppy a minimum of 6months down the road if he truly wanted a 2nd puppy. It would the same advice to anyone whether they are a pet, performance, or show home.

*I think the main thing that Jon left out in all his posts is just this - HE backed out of buying the puppy. I didn't back out of selling the puppy to him.* I hope the next person to come along doesn't have the same experience. I was quite shocked that he would go to the extreme of posting a website to slander my name on the internet.

Thank you to everyone who wrote posts whether you know me or not. I am an honest person and involved in Goldens for the betterment of the breed because I LOVE this breed and want to improve it. I breed for myself but obviously cannot keep every puppy I breed (as that is not fair to the puppies). I am thankful for all the great people I have met and all the wonderful homes that have come along - whether they are show homes, performance homes, or pet homes.

Leeah Chew, DVM
My Buddy Goldens


----------



## shiningdawn (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Leeah,

I'm glad you took the time to share your thoughts on this, as yes, there are two sides to every story. 

I do have a few more things to add to this, but will send you an email instead and keep things out of the lime light going forward.

Respectfully yours,

Jon





mbgolds said:


> There are 2 sides to every story and I rarely get on this forum but would like to share a few words.
> 
> I spent hours on the phone speaking with "Shining Dawn" aka Jon Kaufman (president of Clinmedics). He originally asked me about a fellow breeder that I had purchased a dog from. My advice was to speak to multiple people that had bought dogs from the breeder, not just myself. I would recommend the same to anyone irregardless of who they are buying a puppy from. I made sure to make it clear that I wasn't trying to sell him a puppy but rather to give a newcomer some advice since he had contacted me. This was over 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## LJA (Apr 16, 2010)

Jon,

In lieu of writing a full reply as you requested, I am going to rely on the posts of K9-Design, Goldenjackpuppy, luvgold7, MillysMom, and MBGoldens (Leeah) to speak for me. They are well written, to the point, and provide excellent advice for anyone looking to enter the world of golden retrievers/dog shows.

It seems this issue is now in its final stages, and I believe you are doing the right thing (trying to remove your posts, your web site, and the various links to your website). I commend you for it.

I also commend you on finding a sport that you and your daughter/family can participate in together. 

Jim Andras


----------

